# hewerya from ireland



## livemouse (Jul 1, 2012)

Haya!
just started into mouse breading in dublin ireland
cant believe there is not more of a fancy mouse infrastructure and scene here but just wanted to get in touch with other people interested, who knows,maybe we could start the ball rolling together...
I currently have a red eye orange self male and a black eye orange self female who is a little darker so ultimately i would love to get a completely albino male but who knows im pretty sure my female is pregnant and hopefully i will be getting another female soon so il see how things go... let me know if anyone is interested in getting involved in a breading program! 
good luck and happy mousin


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello!  I'd love to see pics of your mice when you get a chance!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! :mrgreen:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome to FMB


----------

